# When do I take my froglet out of the water?



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

My first little froglet seems close to coming out of the water. He comes to the top of the water to get air, and his little tail is almost gone. When should he come out of the water and into a little FF cup until he is alittle bigger?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, when I morph frogs, I give them a place to climb out on, and when they finally climb out of the water, it is safe to say they are ready. You just have to let them decide. Make sure you have something they can climb out on though or else they may drowned.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

As soon as a tadpole has its front legs emerge, I move it to a morphing container. My morphing containers are a Sterilite shoe box. At one end I glue down 1" PVC spacers (on their side not top to bottom). I then cover the top with the plastic mesh that you get at a craft store - and use it to make a ramp down to the bottom of the sterilite container. This gives a total water section - the ramp that is part water and has something the froglets can climb out of, and then another half that is completely above the water level. On this end, I add LFS. magnolia leaves and seed with some springtails. When the froglets climb out, I leave them in there for a couple of days before moving them over to a froglet container.

I don't have any pictures right now - but can take some later if my description doesn't make sense. I know of others that use a similar method.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Thx guys. I appreciate it.

rozdaboff, I did something very similar. When he got back legs, I put him into his own showbox container with a gradient to land. So he can climb out when he wants to. Guess I just have to wait. I'm just so excited to see a little froglet jumpn' around.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Oz, if you could take some pictures I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry Nuggular - I guess I didn't understand your question. After the front legs emerge, it is usually 10-14 days until the tail is completely absorbed and the froglets stick to land only. Normally, the froglets will go onto the land section before they have completely absorbed their tail, but I leave them alone until it has been totally resorbed.

Jordan - Here are some pics of the morphing container:

Top view:









Side view:









The water level is a little high in the container currently. I will just empty the tad container into the morphing container, so I have to siphon off water every now and then.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Oz, I hope this is not a stupid question, but what is LSF?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Not a stupid question - you start to learn a lot of odd acronyms reading the board.

LFS = Long Fiber Sphagnum


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks, I thought it was sphagnum, but did not know what the LF was


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Uhhh... are those standard lamasi about ready to come out of the water??? Very nice....


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

This how I do it.








Shoebox tilted, fake aquarium plants to cling to to avoid drowners.

















Little powder blue and vent out of the water and ready to pull out

That's how we do it at ED's Fly Meat.
Dave


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome. Thx Ed. My little froglet was climbing the side of the container this afternoon, then I opened the top to get him out and he jumped into the water and swam away. But I will be taking him out after work tonight. WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> Uhhh... are those standard lamasi about ready to come out of the water??? Very nice....


Yeah. Unfortunately it looks like one of them has SLS. The legs are fully developed - but it is keeping them practically "tucked in" and they are very thin. I'll wait a few more days - but I don't have much hope.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Oz, sorry about the little lamasi.


----------

